#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Why do people think a men and women cannot be true friends forever??

## Adiza

There are friendships which have turned into love relationships. But why can't a boy and a girl can be best friends forever? *People have a mindset that, every male-female relationship is not just friendship. In my POV, if there is no sexual attraction the problem is solved.*
* If neither member of the friendship has sexual attraction for the other the relationship can rest forever as genuine friendship.

*What do you guys think about male-female friendship?

----------


## Wondergirl

> There are friendships which have turned into love relationships. But why can't a boy and a girl can be best friends forever? *People have a mindset that, every male-female relationship is not just friendship. In my POV, if there is no sexual attraction the problem is solved.*
> * If neither member of the friendship has sexual attraction for the other the relationship can rest forever as genuine friendship.
> 
> *What do you guys think about male-female friendship?


Hi here,

Friendship is Most valuable thing in our life .Thereinto male-female friendship is good .
But after marriage , we couldn't continue our friendship the main reason is our husband /Wife don't like it.

----------


## Adiza

> Hi here,
> 
> Friendship is Most valuable thing in our life .Thereinto male-female friendship is good .
> But after marriage , we couldn't continue our friendship the main reason is our husband /Wife don't like it.



Why does a husband/wife fail to understand the friendship? Friendship is totally different from a husband/wife relationship. Then why don't they like it?
Or they are doubting their spouse?

----------


## Moana

> There are friendships which have turned into love relationships. But why can't a boy and a girl can be best friends forever? *People have a mindset that, every male-female relationship is not just friendship. In my POV, if there is no sexual attraction the problem is solved.*
> * If neither member of the friendship has sexual attraction for the other the relationship can rest forever as genuine friendship.
> 
> *What do you guys think about male-female friendship?


That's quite natural,but the idea is to understand friendship at core. Basically, we make friends to fulfill some sort of needs(social acceptance,emotional support etc), so in order to maintain a *"BEST FRIEND**"relationship both party should evaluate the pros of being Just Friends,rather** than jumping into a sexual relationship*

----------


## Bhavya

> There are friendships which have turned into love relationships. But why can't a boy and a girl can be best friends forever? *People have a mindset that, every male-female relationship is not just friendship. In my POV, if there is no sexual attraction the problem is solved.*
> * If neither member of the friendship has sexual attraction for the other the relationship can rest forever as genuine friendship.
> 
> *What do you guys think about male-female friendship?


Boy and girl can be close friends forever.friendship is the genuine care and affection towards other person.so gender not an issue here.In love additionally both of the feel attraction towards each other I think this is the difference between friendship and love ,correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## Wondergirl

> There are friendships which have turned into love relationships. But why can't a boy and a girl can be best friends forever? *People have a mindset that, every male-female relationship is not just friendship. In my POV, if there is no sexual attraction the problem is solved.*
> * If neither member of the friendship has sexual attraction for the other the relationship can rest forever as genuine friendship.
> 
> *What do you guys think about male-female friendship?


hi, 
friendship between girls and friendship among boys it's not an issue in this society. If a boy and a girl have a relationship, there will appear a concept as they are lovers, the main reason for this issue is gender inequality. this inequality friendship how long going to be as true friendship is only based on the truth.

----------


## Adiza

> That's quite natural,but the idea is to understand friendship at core. Basically, we make friends to fulfill some sort of needs(social acceptance,emotional support etc), so in order to maintain a *"BEST FRIEND**"relationship both party should evaluate the pros of being Just Friends,rather** than jumping into a sexual relationship*


Yes, it is harder to stay like best friends than jumping into a sexual relationship, because of most of the close friends end up in a love relation after they become close friends.

----------


## Shana

> There are friendships which have turned into love relationships. But why can't a boy and a girl can be best friends forever? *People have a mindset that, every male-female relationship is not just friendship. In my POV, if there is no sexual attraction the problem is solved.*
> * If neither member of the friendship has sexual attraction for the other the relationship can rest forever as genuine friendship.
> 
> *What do you guys think about male-female friendship?


Friendship is the purest of the relationships you come across in your early 20s. So no one cans ay that a boy and a girl can't be just friends.
But sometimes, people may misunderstand the relationship to be something aligned towards romance. And sometimes beautiful romantic relationships bloom out of thick friendships.
Therefore it IS easy for people to misunderstand these delicately beautiful relationships. That would be all.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, it is harder to stay like best friends than jumping into a sexual relationship, because of most of the close friends end up in a love relation after they become close friends.


Maybe you are right Adiza, boy and girl can be close friends but not best friends. Because when a boy and girl share everything transparently there are high chance for a blooming of love relationship.

----------


## Bhavya

> Friendship is the purest of the relationships you come across in your early 20s. So no one cans ay that a boy and a girl can't be just friends.
> But sometimes, people may misunderstand the relationship to be something aligned towards romance. And sometimes beautiful romantic relationships bloom out of thick friendships.
> Therefore it IS easy for people to misunderstand these delicately beautiful relationships. That would be all.


Well said Shana, thick friends may create a path to love relationship that's why boy girl friendship always misunderstood as love.

----------

